# Indian PCC from Australia



## MKSL (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am in process of applying for Indian PCC from Australia and I have checked the process on below link.

India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)

There is an item mentioned in checklist as below. This is confusing, Do we need to submit original passports? 

"Indian Nationals - Submit current Indian passport in original which would be retained for endorsement and it may take up to eight weeks."

Can someone please clarify? What sort of documents are required for PCC?

Thanks,
MKSL


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, you have to submit your original passport. Other documents, forms, etc required are exactly as given in their checklist.


----------



## MKSL (Jan 30, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you have to submit your original passport. Other documents, forms, etc required are exactly as given in their checklist.


Great. Thanks for that.

PCC is required to be done for Child as well, right? Even though he is less than 3 years old? Please suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

PCC for your child is not required.

*Will I be asked to have a police clearance?*

*Character and police certificate requirements*


----------

